# Tire size question



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

OK, so I have the stock 245/*45*/17 tires on the goat and I was wondering if I go to a 245/*40*/17 would I have any issues, besides a speedo difference? There should not be any chance for strut rub because the tire is actually shorter in diameter, correct? If anyone has any input please let me know. Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Most rims will accommodate a size up or down. I see no reason whey the 40"s won't fit on the rim. Other than a thinner profile, the chances of strut rub will be diminished.


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

Go ahead and add the nitto drag radials in the back you won't be dissappointed. The 275/40/17's fit fine with no strut rub on mine.


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

Nitto ftw.


----------

